
CEO makes prospective employees take “Snowflake Test” - Evolved
http://newbostonpost.com/blogs/ceo-makes-employees-take-snowflake-test/
======
nathanaldensr
I'm not even sure where to begin with this. Why did Mr. Reyes even write a
public article about this topic? He is putting his ego and his company on a
very high horse. In striving to be politically incorrect, he is reinforcing
political correctness through the questions; candidates will now have to
optimize even more for what answers they _think_ he's going to want to hear.
Why would any candidate willingly expose their true beliefs to such a
combative process (and person)? His list is a bizarre mix of hot-button
political topics, personal never-talk-about-this-at-work questions, and a few
legitimate questions.

------
awinter-py
Silly but as fiction, this is brilliant. We've all met this person.

Getting an applicant to answer 'no' to safe spaces probably makes it harder to
sue for harassment down the line. Hmm.

~~~
sharemywin
but I bet the settlement gets whole lot bigger because he's creating an
"environment of hostility"

------
5bolts
i don't have a problem with the test, or the tone of the questions asked.

a company is just a group of people.. surrounding yourself with like minded
people is a good thing. Now, don't get me wrong.. i don't want to work with 40
copies of myself. like minded does not mean we have to agree on anything or
everything.

What industry does this company serve?

Are you going to have an open carry environment? if so wouldn't you like to
know going in?

is it a faith based leadership? does that offend?

------
sharemywin
I don't understand what kind of person would take that test?

It just seems like one of those do what your told type places.

